# Ibanez SR5000 vs SR5000E?



## farren (Jul 7, 2016)

I'm looking into getting an Ibanez SR5005 but am a little confused about the difference between the older E model and the current, umm, non-E model. At first, I thought this discrepancy was only in name as the Ibanez site only lists the SR5000/5/6 with no E, but I've come to realize the E is the older model and the current model is the non-E. You can check out the older E version on dormant listings on most of the big music stores.

The only visible difference is the non-E model has a battery box visible from the outside and the E's batteries go in the main cavity.

The only spec difference I've read of is the non-E model says it has an Ibanez Custom Electronics preamp and the E model has, specifically, the Power Curve III EQ. It's more common for an older model to list something in a generic sense and for a new model to have a flashy new name for it, so this seems backwards if the "Ibanez Custom Electronics preamp" is the same as the Power Curve III EQ. Then again, this all seems backwards to me as I would expect a new model to have a letter tacked onto the end, not the old one...

Is this "Ibanez Custom Electronics preamp" on the newer non-E model perhaps a more efficient 3v preamp to address concerns some people had with the relatively narrow shaping capabilities of the Power Curve III, or is it the same preamp rebranded? I'm thinking if it takes up more space because it's a different preamp then there must not be enough room in the main cavity for it, hence the external battery box in the newer non-E model.

Edit: Ok, I just noticed the non-E model has a switch where the E has a pot, so it seems it's a different preamp after all.

Has anyone compared the two? I'm wondering if it improves on the Power Curve III which I've heard criticized quite a bit. There's probably enough room in the cavity for a 9v (plus a second 9v in the AA box) if I want to replace it with a Bartolini at some point.


----------



## A-Branger (Jul 7, 2016)

old







new





I would say get the newer version of it


the difference between the two are pretty small. As you mention the battery compartment on the new ones is a dedicated trapdoor vs having to remove the whole backplate. You might need to do that once a year, but when you do you would be glad you got the new model


on the new models they change the truss rod access from the headstock to the start of the neck at the bottom. no idea whats the advantage of it (if any) apart from cosmetic

but thing comes to EQ

old






new





me personally I like the new EQ better, you might be stuck with only 3 Mid freq (instead of you varying the Q) but, you know where you are, you dont have to "guess" all the time if you want to change it

but thats pretty much the difference. Same pickups, same hardware, same wenge


----------



## farren (Jul 7, 2016)

Thank you! I totally didn't notice the truss rod cover on the old model. I think my monitor brightness is turned down too low.  Lack of a smooth variable Q is no problem for me. Definitely going for the new model.

So the new pre still uses two AAs, or does that battery box actually hold a 9v?


----------

